# Puppy Won't Sleep Outside Crate



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda was like this until around 6 months old. It should improve with maturity. I remember the first time she fell asleep outside her crate - I swear I didn't move for 45 minutes!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes!! No matter how tired he rarely sleeps well on his own. He just turned 5 months. I use the crate, too, and am just glad he is OK with it. I am sure we won't have to do this forever, right?


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

We dealt/are dealing with this with Bear. It's like a cranky toddler who wants nothing to do with taking his nap--even though that's exactly what he needs. I have Bear lay down in a spot I know he prefers and pet him softly until he is asleep. Then I creep away and try to move about as quietly as I can. Basically you master the art of being quiet--just like with a human baby. Of course, dogs have better hearing... If I wake him, I just freeze until he sees nothing important is happening and he usually passes right back out. It's also not a bad thing to have the crate designated for sleeping. Some dogs prefer it because of the den-like feel.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I had the opposite problem...during the day for the first six weeks Griffey would sleep anywhere EXCEPT his crate. But every time I left the room he'd wake up, worry...and then pee. Immediately. 

Use the crate to get a break! I certainly would have if I'd had the option...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I remember well. Thank God for the crate!


----------



## Bailey'sParents (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes having the crate for me to take a break has been amazing. If he's overtired, he never makes a peep going in there, even if he hears me out and about the house. I guess I was just hoping in the evenings when I'm home from work I didn't have to put him back in there for a nap. Hopefully this will get better as he gets older! Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Bailey'sParents said:


> Hey everyone...so we've had our puppy for a month now and have been crate training since day 1. There was some resistance the first few days, but now he goes in there no problem.
> 
> The issue I've had is that when he's in the house with me and is getting tired from playing, he won't just stop and nap somewhere (living room, kitchen, etc. - basically whatever room I'm in as he's always with me). I have to actually put him in his crate for a nap otherwise he turns into a nipping, biting monster that won't settle. He'll occasionally lay down, but as soon as he hears any noise, he snaps his head back up. It's like he's afraid of missing out on anything.
> 
> ...


Emma is exactly like this. When she gets tool tired she becomes a bratty little girl. So I put her in the crate, door closed, twice a day. Just like a baby. 
She gets her rest and I save my sanity and don't have to correct her.


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Obi wouldn't really settle for a good sleep outside of his crate during the first few weeks either. At around 16 weeks he started getting better with his naps outside of the crate and now at 20 weeks, he'll sleep just fine outside or inside the crate. Just yesterday my husband and I were in and out of the house all morning and he was perfectly content to stay on the kitchen floor and people watch/sleep. When we came in, an eye would open to see what not exciting things were happening but then close again. 

Honestly, 16 weeks was a big turning point for his behavior in general. Hoping it keeps up.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a blessing and something most of us hope for. If the pup is so happy in his/her crate...you are now mobile! You can drive anywhere with that pup and as long as you take the crate he will have a place to sleep and be confined when needed!

This is not a bad thing, dogs like a den to call home....

Be happy!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

When Finn was a puppy he would never settle down outside of his crate either. He would just keep going and going even if he was walking around with his eyes half-closed. I would wait it out to see if he would lie down outside of the crate for a nap, but he never would. I would then put him in his crate (a/k/a his bachelor pad/man cave ) and I swear he acted like he was relieved to finally be put in there.

Finn will be four in a few months and he still uses the crates for naps and for sleeping at night. Nine-year-old Rindy also likes the crates so I think they're here to stay!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I made the same observation about Noah. It seems at 14 weeks, it's finally clicked for him that if he naps outside his crate, he gets to stay out with us, and not shuttled to his crate. 

But he does still have moments of being an overly tired, cranky baby who does need some quiet time in his crate. 

We have been enjoying him this past week choosing to just conk out in the living room with us though. 

I do believe it comes with maturity.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yup. Every pup is different. Rundle hated being put in her crate any time other than at night to go to sleep, and even then she was reluctant to go in and stay in there all night. She does not even like being section off to the bathroom/laundry room. She does best when she is allowed to sleep wherever she chooses (except the furniture), and have full reign of the place (except for the carpeted bedroom when we are not home). Fortunately, she is not destructive, otherwise we would have had big problems on our hands.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We didn't crate chloe. She had a section gated in the kitchen. For the longest time when she slept she would always go to the kitchen. It's only been a couple of weeks maybe she wants to nap or sleep in the family room when we are in there. She is now being a golden and wants to be where we are.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Our Bailey will be a year old on Friday! And still has what I call mandatory naps in the crate. She won't just nap or fall asleep anywhere yet.... well, I take that back, she did for a little bit just today! There have been a few times recently where I have tried to eliminate the afternoon nap and she has actually gone to the bedroom door (closed) and looked back at me like "can I PLEASE go have a nap???" I'd love her to just lie down near us and relax, but I think/know that will come in time.... every pup is different! (And we're getting another one in 5 weeks!!!! Squeeeeee!!!!)


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Bonnie was like that until about 6 months, in the past couple of months she will knock out anywhere. Her favorite spot is next to my chair or behind DH's chair. Now she is out most of the day and only is put up at night or when we have to be gone.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Everyone is so lucky! 

Since getting him, Sunny would sleep anywhere but the crate...
He sleeps so freaking much throughout the day. Anywhere. I have to try and keep him awake. Recently the weather's cooled down and he'll sleep in the crate all night even without the door closed.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Goldens R Great said:


> When Finn was a puppy he would never settle down outside of his crate either. He would just keep going and going even if he was walking around with his eyes half-closed. I would wait it out to see if he would lie down outside of the crate for a nap, but he never would. I would then put him in his crate (a/k/a his bachelor pad/man cave ) and I swear he acted like he was relieved to finally be put in there.
> 
> Finn will be four in a few months and he still uses the crates for naps and for sleeping at night. Nine-year-old Rindy also likes the crates so I think they're here to stay!


Lol.....this is my Mozzie!! Thank goodness for this thread because I thought I was going crazy 

He loves his crate and I'm hoping that he could be out more than he is in, but he just won't settle after exercise, walks, runs and playtime. Even if I take his toys away, he just wanders around and pants like a nut! 

Today for example he did this exact thing upstairs in my bedroom and so as I went downstairs, after an hour of wanting him to settle, he followed me and flopped right down on the kitchen floor! Perhaps he's not used to my bedroom or just prefers being downstairs where his crate is nearby? Oddly enough, he really didn't want to go into the crate but I put him in there as I had some things to do upstairs ( hence the reason I wanted his company up there to begin with)

He's almost 9 months old and I'm hoping that he will enjoy spending time out of the crate and just chilling as opposed to acting like a maniac.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer does the pace thing too if we're in the room with him, even when he's dead tired and can barely stand up. He'll only settle down if we leave him in the room alone. He's 10 months and I'm hoping he'll develop that settle down switch eventually


----------

